#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Planning & Project Management >  >  >  Total gs ep exp103, 105 & 107

## GinodeJonghe

Dear members,



Who wants to share Total gs ep exp103, 105 & 107 with me?

Thanks in advance.See More: Total gs ep exp103, 105 & 107

----------


## mohamad3010

hi. i uploaded *TOTAL 2007 complete Specifications*. including your specifications. go to:

*[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]*

----------


## sambun

Thank you !

----------


## Alternsti

Please reupload (link is dead).

----------


## humbertonava

Hello, I am interested too on Total Exp 107...Could it be reposted?

----------


## engineer79

*TOTAL_DGEP_General_Specifications_2011*

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## suga2009

Any body can share with me element 12 of VICO OEMS (Operational Excellence Management System). Thanks.

----------


## xud9999

LARGE Thanks !

----------


## pwijaya

Suga,

Is it VICO in Indonesia.
Element 12 of their OEMS is Operations and Maintenance.
If you pass me your email, I can send you the scan copy.

Paul

----------


## suga2009

> Suga,
> 
> Is it VICO in Indonesia.
> Element 12 of their OEMS is Operations and Maintenance.
> If you pass me your email, I can send you the scan copy.
> 
> Paul



Yes it is VICO in Indonesia. This is my email address suga2009@hotmail.com. Thank you so much I appreciate your help.

 Best Regards.

----------


## suga2009

> Suga,
> 
> Is it VICO in Indonesia.
> Element 12 of their OEMS is Operations and Maintenance.
> If you pass me your email, I can send you the scan copy.
> 
> Paul



Yes it is VICO in Indonesia. This is my email address suga2009@hotmail.com. Thank you so much I appreciate your help.

 Best Regards.

----------


## zergvs

> *TOTAL_DGEP_General_Specifications_2011*
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]




link is dead chenxing543@163.com thank engineer79

----------


## ahmad890

Can anybody renew the shared link?

See More: Total gs ep exp103, 105 & 107

----------


## aymanfawzy2300

Please update link for 2011 rev. And if there is an updatef revision it will be nice

----------

